# General Rules/Policies to go over at first tech meeting



## Anonymous067 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm one of the lead techs for the next show coming up at our facility. I have scheduled a meeting with all our new techs to go over protocols, procedures, and a briefing on the show. What kind of specific things should I be going over?

I have some things in mind such as-no cell phones/ipods during show...little petty rules like that...

Anything else anybody else uses?


----------



## Les (Nov 4, 2009)

Sort of related, be sure to go over emergency response procedures also.


----------



## cprted (Nov 4, 2009)

Fire evacuation plans. Location of and how to use and when not to use fire extinguishers. First aid procedures (location of kits, who the first aiders are). If you're in a fly house, explanation of the calls and what they mean to someone working on the deck. If you have a pit, special procedures and precautions to be taken when the pit is open.

A thorough tour is usually good. Focus on where to find the things your crew will need and where things go back to during a strike.

That should be a good starting place.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 4, 2009)

See the collaborative article: Advice For New Technicians, formerly "Stuff to tell new crew."


----------

